# General > Upcoming Events >  Armistice in Cambridge

## Three O'Three

Hi all. I went to the Armistice in Cambridge yesterday, wasn't as good as previous years. There was no tanks, no artillery and only a fraction of the sales tables with no firearms for sale and very little milsurplus, mainly models. I can understand why there would be no Tanks with diesel being crazy expensive for transport but the lack of artillery display and sales tables was disappointing. The battle reenactments were still fun to watch.

----------


## feratox

Went on Saturday. Have the same opinion.  Glad it was free entry this year though. Most displays are people's hobbies though so can understand why not many were here with what it would cost them

----------


## Gillie

Yep, i would expect that the free entry also means the event no longer contributes to transport costs...

----------


## XR500

> Hi all. I went to the Armistice in Cambridge yesterday, wasn't as good as previous years. There was no tanks, no artillery and only a fraction of the sales tables with no firearms for sale and very little milsurplus, mainly models. I can understand why there would be no Tanks with diesel being crazy expensive for transport but the lack of artillery display and sales tables was disappointing. The battle reenactments were still fun to watch.


If you own a tank, the cost of diesel is the least of your concerns :Omg:

----------


## Frogfeatures

I think Tauwhare military museum has closed.
They used to bring a fair number of military vehicles each year.

----------

